# House Plug-in For Camper



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I'm wondering if I can tap into "one leg" of my dryer wiring to power my camper? I have a junction box that has a 3 wire with ground that powers my dryer and I'm wondering if I can tap into just one hot leg and run my 10 guage wire to an external receptical to power my outback. Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.









Thanks, Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It would depend on how far the run is to the Outback? Also if you use the power for the dryer you could not use both at the same time. Sounds like you do have hot, nuetral and ground some dryer circuits don't, so that should be OK. Is this a temp setup and how legal is it? Most dryer circuits are double pole 30 amp and RV circuits are single pole 30 amp,of you are not useing the circuit for the dryer then can you change the breaker or remove the bonding between the double pole breakers? just some things to think about, kirk


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm assuming that the dryer receptacle must be easily accessable if you are wanting to use it.
How far away is the main panel? Running to it would be better.
Panel too far away? OK, use the dryer receptacle instead.
In order to be safe and legal, you need to install a sub panel at the dryer.
You can get a small panel with spaces in it for only 4 breakers.
these only sell for 25 or 30 bucks. Run the 4 wires from the dryer receptacle into the sub panel. add a 2 pole 30 amp breaker and feed the dryer with it.
Add a single pole 30 amp breaker to feed the RV receptacle and leave the 4th space blank. You still cannot use the dryer while running the air in the camper due to the 30 amp breaker in the main panel. This setup will give you peace of mind though that nothing is gonna burn down.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I looks like I'm going to come out of the breaker panel and not try to tap into the dryer line. I'm having problems finding a receptical box and don't really want to get a "big box" to hang on my house. I'm trying to find a weatherproof outlet box and fit the 30 amp. receptical into it. Any suggestions?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I looked for the same set up you are taking about at home depot, they had the box, recepticle but not the right cover. I finally found the whole set up at the local Mom and Pop Ace hardware store. If you have one in your area may be worth a try. Sounds like a safer way to go coming right out of the box with a dedicated circuit. Kirk


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Check the local marine supply store...if you have one close.

I was just curious......Are dryers 220 volt systems? I am an Economist not an Electrician, but I had to ask.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

30 amp receptacle

I had to go to camping world to find a picture Because I could not find it it Lowes.com.

Anyways, Lowes has the pictured item for 20 bucks, Looked at it today.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I was just curious......Are dryers 220 volt systems? I am an Economist not an Electrician, but I had to ask.
> [snapback]49574[/snapback]​


Yes Dryers are 220 volt.
Outbacks are 110 volt.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Katrina said:


> 30 amp receptacle
> 
> I had to go to camping world to find a picture Because I could not find it it Lowes.com.
> 
> ...


I read the add for the box. It said to run your heat strip and No More Anti Freeze...I would agree to run the heat strip,but you still have to WINTERIZE with antifreeze......


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

ford56312 said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > 30 amp receptacle
> ...


Yeah, they implied in the ad that by running the heat all winter, you could avoid winterizing, which is NOT a good idea in the northern states.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Well the receptacle is in place.

50 ft. of 10-2 with ground $22.50
One weatherproof receptacle $26.00
One GFI 30 amp. breaker. $39.00
Outdoor plugin Priceless

Mike


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Is you RV close enough to the house to plug in or do you need an extension cord?

Is the receptacle mounted on the house or out by the RV?

I am wanting to do the same thing. We blew a fues trying to run off of an existing circuit.

Thanks


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Ken: I ran a 10/2 with ground wire from the breaker box and didn't use conduit. I used a GFI single pole 30 amp. breaker and mounted the "Rv Box" on the side of the house. It uses a regular 30 amp. plug-in and I didn't need an extention cord. My father-in-law and I did the installation and neither of us are electricians. I got the outlet box from an electrical supply store.
If you need any further info. let me know.

Mike action


----------

